# What breed is this



## dragonhorseman (Nov 7, 2012)

Can anyone discern this black fowl? She's about 4 months old and laid her first brown egg today.


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

Australorp?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

There were some other members on here that have the same breed but I can't remember what breed theirs was. Its not an australorp though. Looked in my books and couldn't find it in them. Hopefully someone will pop on here soon for you that can answer your question.


----------

